# Few questions about Ubuntu



## fenurch (Apr 28, 2010)

So I'm considering switching from Win 7 64 bit to the new RC Ubuntu and I have a few questions as my whole life, I have never tried Linux or Mac, just Windows.

1. What is the difference between all different Ubuntu's (such as Ubuntu and Kubuntu)?
2. Will Ubuntu support all my hardware?
3. Can I play games the same way I can on Windows (e.g. GTA 4, CSS etc)?
4. Does Ubuntu support big commercial programs such as Adobe Photoshop, Windows Office, Steam, Google Chrome, Foobar etc?
5. How would I prevent all my files deleting during the installation? (As far as I'm aware you just stick them on your HDD and they should be saved but is this true for Ubuntu too?)


Anyway, if I don't like Ubuntu I can just switch back to Win 7 as I have the CD but I'm just very curious to how it is.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Apr 28, 2010)

fenurch said:


> So I'm considering switching from Win 7 64 bit to the new RC Ubuntu and I have a few questions as my whole life, I have never tried Linux or Mac, just Windows.
> 
> 1. What is the difference between all different Ubuntu's (such as Ubuntu and Kubuntu)?
> 2. Will Ubuntu support all my hardware?
> ...



1.  Ubuntu uses Gnome, Kubuntu KDE
2.  Yes
3.  With WINE, sometimes, configuration is tough (for n00bs)
4.  With WINE, mostly
5.  You can make a partition with the built in Gparted, or better yet, dual boot.  

I recommend you dual boot, partition your drive in half, so you can boot to Windows or Ubuntu.  If you don't like one after a certain time you can uninstall it.  Easy as pie!


----------



## Mussels (Apr 28, 2010)

1. easiest to find out by checking their homepages. they're basically pre-setup for various tasks.

2. linux support is totally random.

3. no. using the best emulators on linux, you're lucky if you get the mainstream games running at all, let alone at windows performance levels. highest support emulated is DX9.

4. No. if it runs on windows, it doesnt run on linux. WINE allows SOME stuff to work, but its buggy, and complicated.

5. It will have to format. so dont install it to a HDD with data on it.


----------



## fenurch (Apr 28, 2010)

Hmmm... 

Thanks for the extremely rapid answers, guys 

PVT - May you elaborate on how to Dual Boot or provide me with a link as I have heard of it but never actually been interested in it or considered it.


----------



## digibucc (Apr 28, 2010)

download wubi and you can install it from windows, with proper boot cfg set up.

you may need to reinstall windows to have partitions separate(1 partition for windows, & the space for ubuntu left raw ubuntu will partition and format it itself). unless you have another drive to use.


----------



## blobster21 (Apr 28, 2010)

you are free to dual boot with ubuntu, whether you have windows installed first and you want ubuntu installed on top of it, or Ubuntu installed first and you want windows as your side OS.

Either way there will be one boot loader to take care of your multiples OS, there's a lot of walkthrough available through google


----------



## Solaris17 (Apr 28, 2010)

Mussels said:


> 1. easiest to find out by checking their homepages. they're basically pre-setup for various tasks.
> 
> 2. linux support is totally random.
> 
> ...



this is full of errors.

1. mostly the use of the window manager Gnome for ubuntu KDE for kubuntu. That was originally the purpose for the distinction. now however they may or may now include/exclude programs the other does or does not have depending on version.

2.No linux support is not totally random. It will support everything even the most recent cards. however for the most recent cards (GTX series) I do not belive you can enable 3D yet because they need to update the drivers. Ubuntu will support w/e your running. It may or may not include the drivers for some older hardware but they are easily gotten.

3. i agree with the quoted. Not worth it if you want to game.

4. Incorrect. Some prorams and even some games are ported to linux via the company itself. However in your particular list. only chrome and photoshop I know for a fact you can get to run. chrome supports linux natively. Photoshop will work under wine upto CS3 their are a bunch of guides. Just because it runs on windows DOES NOT MEAN it WONT run on linux.

5. Ubuntu has the ability using "wubi" to install next to windows from within windows. download and mount the ISO. Then click on the auto run or navigate to wubi.exe and click it. It will then auto install ubuntu next to windows. It can also be removed later.


----------



## naoan (Apr 28, 2010)

1. Linux has something called "desktop environment" as the name suggest it is practically a whole different set of shell; usually they differ greatly from one another but the core is still linux. 

This is what distinquish between K-X-Ubuntu flavor; they're all have different DE. I suggest to familiarize yourself with the concept first as this may be confusing for first timer...

2. I have to agree that it is random, but it's getting better these days... just be ready to hit their helpful forum if you have problem. Dual booting windows can be handy in as sometimes even your ethernet driver could be borked.

3. Linux != games sadly

4. wine, a way to run windows executable in Linux

5. learn how to partition your hard disk, this'll come in handy in many situation. be ready with windows installation disc if you intend to delete your linux partition.


----------



## fenurch (Apr 28, 2010)

Damn, I installed the thingy called Wubi and right now I'm sitting on Ubuntu 
Looks like my VGA isn't supported though as there's a big logo saying AMD Unsupported Hardware at the right bottom corner. Still have to familiarize myself with ubuntu but so far, so good so cheers for everyone's help but I guess Dual-Boot is the way to go and why do it manually when wubi does it for ye?!?


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Apr 28, 2010)

fenurch said:


> Damn, I installed the thingy called Wubi and right now I'm sitting on Ubuntu
> Looks like my VGA isn't supported though as there's a big logo saying AMD Unsupported Hardware at the right bottom corner. Still have to familiarize myself with ubuntu but so far, so good so cheers for everyone's help but I guess Dual-Boot is the way to go and why do it manually when wubi does it for ye?!?



Wubi is bad.  Use GRUB.  Also solaris might be able to help you alot more than I, but I dual boot to ubuntu on my main rig.  Let Ubuntu install GRUB for you.

EDIT:  I have some time so here is the skinny on the dual boot, Caboose's instructions:

1.  Defrag Windows
2.  Pop in Ubuntu Disk
3.  Run from the ram
4.  Open the included Gparted tool in Ubuntu.  Make partition for Ubuntu.  You can always add more later.  Make a 20gb swap area that is FAT32 format.  
5.  Install Ubuntu on your new partition.  During install go get snacks.  
6.  When it prompts you to install a bootloader, choose GRUB, not the other choices.  
7.  Reboot, choose operating system to boot to
8.  ???  
9.  Profit

BTW I have no idea what wubi is.  Also, learn some terminal commands.  Just make new folders, delete them, change directory, mount disks, make files, compile shit, and the tough part for you, learning to download and install files with apt-get.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (May 2, 2010)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> Wubi is bad.  Use GRUB.  Also solaris might be able to help you alot more than I, but I dual boot to ubuntu on my main rig.  Let Ubuntu install GRUB for you.
> 
> EDIT:  I have some time so here is the skinny on the dual boot, Caboose's instructions:
> 
> ...



Here is the easy method:

1. defrag Windows
2. reboot with Ubuntu 10.04 disk in
3. click install ubuntu
4. move slider left or right to select amount of space to give ubuntu. (the circle next to w install side by side should be filled)
5. click next
6. agree to question then fill in user info etc.
7. Sit back and wait for install to finish
8. Reboot
9. Done

With this method, ubuntu will repartition and setup your computer to dual-boot with Windows. GRUB will be auto-installed as well.


----------

